# Rob Browning.....LOL



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

No comment.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Is that the guy that just got knocked off the Ultimate Fighter. Some guy what did he think he was gonna achieve getting smashed every night and training.

Was quite entertaining though. Funny him telling Dana White hed be back to fight at 135 , why would he get a second chance? he was brutal


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What the hell was that all about??


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Americans and Sarcasm..... hand in hand


----------



## Danny_90 (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah hes tuf guy who lost haha when he told dana 135 here i come, i think he was askin for a spot at wec an i think dana would more than likly just laugh at him if he punches like he did during the warmup before the fight haha


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Can we make a forum rule never to mention him again.. hopefully he'll go away and his brother will slip into the annals of UFC history.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

That's the most ridiculous thing I've seen all day & considering I've been in my own company for most of it that's no mean feat...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Odd. Very odd.:yes: The guy that went down was a sap though.


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

He is a ****in pr**k but that entrance was funny as


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LMFAO...that was the best entrance ever.:laugh:

Can't believe the other guy was a serious fighter???, I've been hit harder tap sparring WTF.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

He was skitting guys from the UK by putting on a posh English accent and saying:

"Good day mate, put another shrimp on the barbie!"

He's so stupid its hilarious


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Whats that song called again ?

I can imagine that entrance being funny for some banter, most fighters would take a fight seriously and just look to get hyped, Browning seems like an american high school jock, cool when young then ends up clearing your trash


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Culture Club (Boy George) "Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?" I think (oh the irony...) & Pantera but I can't remember what the track is called off the top of my head.

He'll think he's billy big bollox until someone smacks his jaw to the other side of his head.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

The vid of him warming up is a classic. I really think he was putting it on. His teep( at least i think it was supposed to be a teep) is so cllassicly bad, its funny.

Its as though he does not give a toss how he is percieved. Its almost a shame that this superb example of a nutter isnt in the Ufc. He would get everyone so wound up. It would be great fun.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

AndyMulz said:


> Was quite entertaining though. Funny him telling Dana White hed be back to fight at 135 , why would he get a second chance? he was brutal


I think it was because he usually fights at Bantamweight or Featherweight. I'm assuming it was a sarcastic comment to Dana, as if to say - "I took this fight, but it's not my normal weight - that is why I lost".

Seriously though, what a tit.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

So you're telling me this is not a spoof video?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think he is either a genius or a nut...the line is fine.:happy:

He had to be taking the piss?, but that fight - It can't be real - not with a tapout like that, please, tell me I'm right otherwise MMA has gone too far.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Agree..

that was a piss take surly?


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Cant believe they even gave the tit a chance on the show!!!!


----------

